# Intermittent No Start, No Crank



## southsiderida90 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a 95 maxima that only starts when it wants to, i can hear all the relays when i turn the key. i checked for signal at fuse box and its getting signal. so it not the ignition switch. i put a test light on starter and it doesnt get signal when i crank over and the starter is brand new, so its not a starter issue. the battery is also brand new. i have noticed the gear shift is very sloppy and doesnt lock into park, so i bypassed the neutral safety circuit. no luck. i am so clueless on this, so maybe one of you nissan guys can help me out. i dont know too much about these cars. ANY input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

> i put a test light on starter and it doesnt get signal when i crank over


Have you checked for loose wiring?


----------



## southsiderida90 (Feb 10, 2009)

i have looked for anything out of the ordinary, but havent hunted too hard, i have also done a battery drain and load test. no excessive drains and i would think a loose connection or ground would cause a drain. also could this be caused by the factory alarm, it does stop blinking when i attemp a start.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Turn the key to the start position and hold it there. Shake and wiggle the key real good and see if it starts...

I'll check back in a few days and see what your response is...good luck!


----------



## southsiderida90 (Feb 10, 2009)

nothing is working for me guys, iv done everything i can think of. i jiggled the key and wheel, nothing. one thing that have knoticed when the car does run is that the alternator light pops up every now and then, but so does the parking brake light,sooo, what does this mean. i have done charging tests on the system. i have also done voltage leak and drop testing. i really think this could have something to do with the security system because i have knoticed that the doors do not lock, when i press the button they lock and then unlock, does this make any sense to you guys?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

When both the "Battery" and "Brake" light come on together, it means a bad/faulty alternator.


----------



## southsiderida90 (Feb 10, 2009)

it may indeed have a bad alt, but wouldnt the car start after recharging. the battery is fine and still holds a charge. i cant even do a charging test anymore. today i got it to start after hitting it with a jump box, then when i shut it off to do system test, it wouldnt start back up, after recharging, still no start. i am so stumped, again here is the background: new battery and starter, getting signal at fuse box for Ignition Switch and is not getting signal at the starter. am i missing something that is right in front of my face??


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

have you checked the alarm system, because some newer car alarms lock and unlock when they "think" the key is in the ignition. i helped a guy with a honda and that was his problem. his alarm was located in the driver side kick panel, little box with one multi-wire connector.i would sugest unhook the connector and try again, if the alarm is bad i might tell comp to do nothing.


----------



## southsiderida90 (Feb 10, 2009)

this is exactly what iv been suspecting myself, but i didnt know where the box was. thanks


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont know exactly where but on a honda it is the driver side kick pannel


----------



## southsiderida90 (Feb 10, 2009)

i dont think unplugging the anti theft box would work, that would disable the bcm completely. is there a way i can bypass it or diagnos it as the actual problem.


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

now about that i have no clue


----------



## southsiderida90 (Feb 10, 2009)

im starting to think this is beyond me, this is causing me too much headache. im thinking about just bringing it to nissan and getting it diagnosed.


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

well the guy i help with the honda after i unhooked it the car started but shift lock was still on but we "fixed" that


----------



## rudyv3023 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have A 95 maxima, No crank, no start thought it was the starter so replaced it an still nothing at all i check the wires from the battery to the starter an looks good and tried all the relays and still nothing. Can anyone help out with this problem I'm having?


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

Not sure but it could be your timing. Can you roll the car a few inches then start it? Sometimes when I stop at a store and get back in my car will not budge. Put it in neutral and roll it back a few inches, starts right up. I think my timing is off by a hair but haven't looked into is cuz its very rare.


----------

